# why are diesel car engine made from iron rather than other metal?



## kumarasami (Jul 26, 2016)

Iron is durable. Current generation diesels use compact graphite and iron for strength and durability. But change is on the way. Honda and Mazda now have production aluminium block and head components used in diesel engines. Both are small and lightweight designed for compact cars ranging from 1.6 to 2.0 litres and use turbochargers.


----------



## Hopper (Jul 27, 2016)

So,  you making a model of one of these engines?


----------



## goldstar31 (Jul 27, 2016)

I suspect that he is a diesel fitter. You know the ones that are in Madras market selling ladies clothing. When asked, he holds up a large pair of smalls and shouts-  Diesel Fitter!

Norm


----------



## Hopper (Jul 27, 2016)

Bwahaha. I worked on diesel plant for some years and never heard that one before.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jul 27, 2016)

Hopper said:


> Bwahaha. I worked on diesel plant for some years and never heard that one before.


 
So you grew your own bio-diesel. :hDe:

Regards

N


----------

